# Bug in P165 updgrade



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

There is a bug in the new P165 when you press the Dish button on the remote and go into the weather. It tells you to press cancel to exit. But it locks up the system with a screen that says exiting please wait. Then you have to do a reset on the receiver to get it to unlock. I talked to the advanced tech dept at Dish and they said it is a known issue. I've discovered if you press the guide button instead of cancel it will exit you out ok.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

You can also use "view" to get out of any screen.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

I wonder if it is REALLY hung - not saying this is the way it should be but...I pressed CANCEL to exit and got the same thing. But it DID exit after about 2 minutes.
(and NO, I don't have any idea what made me be so patient) :blush:


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

It may make you wait while it runs through a routine to dump the info out of buffer.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

The wait time to exit on both of my 501s was well over 10 minutes.


----------

